# Thanksgiving Dinner in Phoenix/ Scottsdale



## hipslo (Nov 7, 2008)

We will be staying at Marriott's Canyon Villas in a few weeks during thanksgiving.  Anyone have any suggestions for restaurants that do a nice thanksgiving dinner?  We are two adults and two children (6 and 11).  The kids are fine in any kind of restaurant.  I have seen that the restaurants at the adjacent JW Marriott will all be doing thanksgiving dinner, so that would be one option.

Any thoughts would be very much appreciated.


----------



## calgal (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bump*

My family will also be in Scottsdale for Thanksgiving and would like a  suggestion for a classic holiday meal. Thanks!


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We'll be there also.  Found this link (be sure to go to the 2nd page):

http://phoenix.about.com/od/foodanddrink/a/thanksgivingout.htm

And this one on open table:

http://www.opentable.com/promo.aspx?m=50&ref=551&pid=1

We haven't made a final decision yet, but we don't want to get dressed up so we're leaning toward casual (e.g., Bobby's).


----------



## calgal (Nov 14, 2008)

Jerseygirl, Thanks for the links. I booked Avanti in Phoenix.


----------



## mayson12 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be there as well and did a google search.  For a more casual atmosphere, try Buster's at the Lake (or is it "on the Lake?).  They have a Thanksgiving Buffet.

I booked the exchange months ago, so we could get away from my high-maintenance in-laws and enjoy a quiet family Thanksgiving with myself, DH and two boys.  Then all of a sudden, all of the in-laws decided that Scottsdale sounded so nice, they are all planning to vacation there too.  So now, instead of a nice quiet dinner in the timeshare unit, I'm scrambling for a place that can take 12 people, doesn't cost a fortune, but satisfies the high expectations of the in-laws. 

Wish me luck,
Sandy


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's another link:  http://phoenix.about.com/od/foodanddrink/a/thanksgivingout.htm


----------



## mshatty (Nov 16, 2008)

Another suggestion is to have your own Thanksgiving.  We were in Sedona during the holiday and picked up a complete Thanksgiving dinner from Safeway.  I'm sure there are other vendors doing the same thing in Phoenix.  It was very nice and like being at home.  Plus we had good leftovers for a couple of days.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent suggestion.  There are many stores and they all seem to offer some sort of Thanksgiving dinner (for example, Safeway):  10-12 lb turkey; 2 lbs stuffing; 3 lbs creamy mashed potatoes; 24 oz turkey gravy; 15 oz cranberry sauce; 12 dinner rolls and an 8 inch pumpkin pie for $40.  Safeway also offers Spiral Ham or Prime Rib for more $$$.  Just re-heat and serve!


----------



## hipslo (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions.  just booked at rawhide western town.  sounds kitschy as all get-out but I think the kids will like it.  the town seems like a fun place for them to spend a few hours on thanksgiving day before dinner, too.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 20, 2008)

hipslo said:


> thanks for all the suggestions.  just booked at rawhide western town.  sounds kitschy as all get-out but I think the kids will like it.  the town seems like a fun place for them to spend a few hours on thanksgiving day before dinner, too.



Along that same theme, here are 2 additional suggestions that are fairly close to Rawhide (but I do not know whether or not either are available on Thanksgiving Day):

Horseback riding at South Mountain Stables - including the optional cookout and steak dinner rides. See http://arizona-horses.com/ We have ridden several times with them, including on New Year's morning several years ago, and have enjoyed oourselves every time.

Rustler's Rooste Restaurant - see http://www.rustlersrooste.com/ We've never been there, but do intend to go some time.

Tom


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 21, 2008)

I can second the Rustler's Rooste.  It's kind of an upscale dude dining spot.  It's where I ate my first rattlesnake appetizer (I don't think it tasted like chicken but, I had a lot of ranch dressing on it!):ignore:


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 25, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  There are many stores and they all seem to offer some sort of Thanksgiving dinner (for example, Safeway):  10-12 lb turkey; 2 lbs stuffing; 3 lbs creamy mashed potatoes; 24 oz turkey gravy; 15 oz cranberry sauce; 12 dinner rolls and an 8 inch pumpkin pie for $40.  Safeway also offers Spiral Ham or Prime Rib for more $$$.  Just re-heat and serve!



At most (if not all) grocers', these meals must be pre-ordered, and the deadline is tomorrow (duh). The deadline at upscale AJ's Fine Foods was last week.


----------

